# scandisk beim booten



## Transmitter (12. Dezember 2002)

wenn ich mein suse normal runtergefahren habe oder auch wenn der akku leer war kommt manchmal so ein scandisk beim bootvorgang:

has been mounted 31 times without being checked, check forced.

/dev/hda7: |================== 56%

diese 31 wundert mich .. wird da was geloggt, was ich mal löschen sollte?

und kann ich auch mal ein gutes scandisk machen, das alles überprüft?

thx schon mal

cu - transmitter


----------



## Cypher (15. Dezember 2002)

has been mounted 31 times without being checked, check forced.

/dev/hda7: |================== 56%

spricht eigentlich für sich....
dein system wurde 31 mal gebootet, ohne einmal auf fehler überprüft zu werden. Bei 32ten booten wird es auf fehler überprüft... 

einige distris haben das automatisch aktiviert, man kann es auch deaktivieren,.. müsste irgendwo dokumetiert sein, am besten mal die doku bzw. SuSE HowTos durchschauen


----------



## Transmitter (15. Dezember 2002)

asö .. hatte gedacht das liegt daran, dass man das system unclean gemountet hätte ..


----------



## Cypher (16. Dezember 2002)

> asö .. hatte gedacht das liegt daran, dass man das system unclean gemountet hätte ..



bei unsauberen herunterfahren des rechners, kommt der check auch, nachdem man das system wieder neu startet.


----------

